# dead dog don't bite



## beenni

Bună ziua,

Ce echivalență există în română pentru „dead dog don't bite"? 

Mulțumesc,
b


----------



## Reef Archer

Salut,

Văd că avem chiar „Câinele mort nu mai mușcă”.


----------



## beenni

Mulțumesc mult. Nu știam că aveam așa o zicătoare. În investigațiile pe care le-am făcut pe alte căi, am mai auzit și „focul stins nu scoate fum” deși, să fiu sincer, am dubii asupra oficialității acestei versiuni. 

O zi bună.
b


----------



## farscape

Am oarece dubii că ăsta este un proverb autentic românesc. Pare mai degrabă o traducere dintr-o altă limbă şi iată de ce.
În primul rând prezentarea este seacă lipsită de multe din caracteristicile unui proverb românesc - vezi definiţia din DEX. În al doilea rând deşi sunt multe saituri cu proverbe şi zicători care citează acest proverb specificând direct sau indirect că ar fi românesc, multe se referă la traduceri de proverbe și/sau credibilitatea lor e limitată: majoritatea nu folosesc semnele diacritice şi au un caracter comercial vădit (scopul lor este să atragă trafic indiferent de calitatea informaţiei prezentate). În al treilea rând, la multe din ele informaţia nu pare originală (proverbul despre lătratul şi muşcatul câinelui apare pe aceste saituri "surori" în forma "Câinele care latră nu muşcă" dar forma pe care o cunosc eu, şi care sună mai bine după DEX "Câinele care nu latră, muşcă") iar proverbe care ar trebui să fie citate lipsesc (citez la întâmplare: Ochii care nu se văd, se uită; Mai rara vedere e mai cu plăcere; Cin' s-amestecă-n tărâţe îl mănăncă porcii, etc.).

În ultimă instanţă decizia asupra verdicităţii informaţiei aparţine cititorului... informat.

Toate bune,


----------



## beenni

Cu toate acestea, în "Dicţionarul român-spaniol de expresii şi locuţiuni", ISBN 973-683-855-1 (realizat în colaborare cu Academia Română) există expresia "stinge focul şi nu va mai scoate fum" care corespunde expresiei spaniole "muerto el perro, se acabó la rabia". Versiunea engleză ar fi "dead dog don't bite". Oricum vă mulţumesc pentru investigaţii, colaborări şi mereu utilele voastre sfaturi. 
Pe curând. 

b


----------



## Reef Archer

E o întreagă poveste cu adânca-nțelepciune a proverbelor/zicătorilor. Nu numai a celor românești.
Precum la auzul unei maxime zen, trebuie să iei un aer plin de reverență - când, de fapt, majoritatea acestor vorbe de duh sunt demne de _Captain Obvious_.

Părerea mea


----------

